# CRABS! where can I find them?



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi all. I was wondering where are some good places I can find some blue crab. I am going to pickup 3 traps from my friend tomorrow. I have a new kayak so I was planning on setting them out with that. Also, I was going to try catching some with a net. Where should I go?:


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Try Asian brothel lol. Ok maybe joe patty


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have good luck with mine off hy 90 across from jims fish camp


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

I was actually planning to go there sometime soon to try to catch some reds or specks. I'll have to bring the traps when I go. What bait do you have luck with? Some swear by fresh cut fish, others say chicken is just as good.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I want to try these 2 things the next year or so when my son gets old enough to start going out with me. The trot lining is done in new england a lot and shrimp baiting is done in the carolinas and GA a lot, and looks like a lot of fun for a day out on the boat w/ a family. Both legal here as well though limits aren't as generous(5 gal of shrimp per boat which equates to about 25 lbs or so, 2 5 gal buckets of crab per person)


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

I use fish or chicken necks. Fish is probably better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Bangkok!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

FishinSpot said:


> Bangkok!


Haha you can find more than crabs there


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

advobwhite said:


> I want to try these 2 things the next year or so when my son gets old enough to start going out with me. The trot lining is done in new england a lot and shrimp baiting is done in the carolinas and GA a lot, and looks like a lot of fun for a day out on the boat w/ a family. Both legal here as well though limits aren't as generous(5 gal of shrimp per boat which equates to about 25 lbs or so, 2 5 gal buckets of crab per person)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5gmvxg8d_Y
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRxQXVTL1Kk


Using trot lines for crabs is done on the Chesapeake too. We usually used eels for trot lines though. City folks used chicken necks either in a trap or just tied to the end of a string. That's why we called city folks who were crabbing " chicken neckers"..... I can help ya set up a trot line if you want. Gonna need a roller to hang on the side of your boat though. 

Used to wade for them too dragging a basket in an inner tube behind us. Hard shell went in the basket, soft shell went on top the lid in the wet sea weed laying there. Man I miss those days...

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Using trot lines for crabs is done on the Chesapeake too. We usually used eels for trot lines though. City folks used chicken necks either in a trap or just tied to the end of a string. That's why we called city folks who were crabbing " chicken neckers"..... I can help ya set up a trot line if you want. Gonna need a roller to hang on the side of your boat though.
> 
> Used to wade for them too dragging a basket in an inner tube behind us. Hard shell went in the basket, soft shell went on top the lid in the wet sea weed laying there. Man I miss those days...
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410



I've got everything I need except for the line itself....I think "loctite" is the brand name recommended. #4 or #5 is on ebay for $30 or so for 1000 feet. I plan on making the propstick/roller out of pvc. Do you use snoods or slipknot?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

advobwhite said:


> I've got everything I need except for the line itself....I think "loctite" is the brand name recommended. #4 or #5 is on ebay for $30 or so for 1000 feet. I plan on making the propstick/roller out of pvc. Do you use snoods or slipknot?


We used slipknots. Been a long time since I ran a trotline but I remember eels being the best bait. We would cut tbe eels up then put in a barrel and salt them down good. After about a week they were ready to go. 

What is the length you can run here?



Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Waded along the rocks behind Red Fish Blue Fish towards Paradise Bar and Grill. Ended up catching a few blue crabs with a dip net but only took two larger males home. On the way back home, I stopped by Graffiti Bridge and had better luck. Caught one monster and one soft shell.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Breeze said:


> advobwhite said:
> 
> 
> > I've got everything I need except for the line itself....I think "loctite" is the brand name recommended. #4 or #5 is on ebay for $30 or so for 1000 feet. I plan on making the propstick/roller out of pvc. Do you use snoods or slipknot?
> ...


No limit on length iirc. Just double check regs. Only limits here are number of traps


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I can fill two traps from under my dock on Bayou Chico about anytime. I don't eat them, so will give them away or come set your traps. I use trimmings from deer and turkeys as bait.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Be careful about setting too close to the commercial guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

